# Table saw



## Pianist93 (Jan 25, 2009)

What does anybody think about this! Good saw? Good deal? Good fence? Other comments? Click here to see it: http://rockford.craigslist.org/tls/1086270744.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice fence, small saw, looks to be in good condition. IMHO, $300 is a little bit steep for it. $200-$250 seems more realistic.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, you can prob find a better saw for the money, however the fence and rails could justify the price.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Pianist93

That looks like a decent saw, especially with a Beismeyer rip fence, but a little pricey for the money. However, it has one major drawback. It is only nine inch. You will find that nine inch blades are becoming harder to find. Most of the manufacturers have switched to ten inch blades. While it is still possible to find expensive nine inch blades it is very hard to find cheapies for the kind of cutting where you really don't want to use a good blade. The other drawback is the one hp motor. This is fine for light cutting, but for any halfways serious ripping you will find it bogging down.

Personally, for that kind of money, I would hold out for a ten inch saw with a one and one half hp motor.

Gerry


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm on board here with Gerry. Nine inch, one-horse--seems a bit too much money.


----------

